# 2000+ Spiele umsonst unter DOS spielen



## Elektrostuhl (6. Januar 2015)

Das dürfte vielleicht alle Liebhaber älterer Spiele hier interessieren. Über den Link https://archive.org/details/softwarelibrary_msdos_games/v2 können legal über 2000 DOS-Spiele im Browser (EM-DOSBOX Browser-Emulator) gespielt werden. Darunter auch einige Perlen wie Turrican II oder Prince of Persia.


----------



## Worrel (6. Januar 2015)

"legal" ...? zumindest bei _(Castle) Wolfenstein 3D_ und _Duke Nukem 3D_ werde ich stutzig - das sind ja immerhin Spiele, die heutzutage noch zB bei Steam verkauft werden...: 
Wolfenstein 3D on Steam
Duke Nukem 3D: Megaton Edition on Steam


----------



## Elektrostuhl (6. Januar 2015)

Soweit ich das verstanden habe, erhält das Internet Archive wohl eine Ausnahmegenehmigung zum Zweck der Langzeitarchivierung. Sie dürfen die Spiele nur eben nicht zum Download anbieten. Ich bin ehrlich gesagt da auch kein Experte und musste auch recherchieren. Aber es macht tatsächlich den Anschein, legal zu sein oder zumindest rechtlich in irgendeiner Grauzone zu liegen, die dieses tolle Angebot und in dieser Form  (Streaming) ermöglicht.


----------



## Wynn (6. Januar 2015)

Hoffentlich gibt das keinen Ärger mit dem Verfassungschutz wegen Hakenkreuzen in der US Fassung der Spiele


----------



## McDrake (6. Januar 2015)

archive.org kannte ich schon wenn es darum ging HPs anzuschauen, welche vor x Jahren im Web waren.
So sieht kann man zum Beispiel meine alte HP da anschauen.
 Da ich die Erneuerung der Domain verpasst habe, sieht man noch immer die Startpage, bzw wenn man weiter gräbt, gleich noch weitere Sachen.

Da stellt sich im Prinzip doch die selbe Frage:
Ist das rechtens?

Mir persönlich ists ja sowas von egal. Aber bei Firmen...?

Und dann gleich noch die nächste Frage:
Was ist, wenn ich damals eine Urheberrechtsverletzung gemacht habe, die Daten aber inzwischen nicht mehr von mir selber online gestellt werden, sondern eben bei archive.org liegen?
Also im Prinzip das selbe Problem wie bei den Games?

Würd sagen, das ist eine dunkelgraue Zone.


----------

